# Question about the iPod classic.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have an iPod classic since Jan. 2011. As I may have told you, my computer which the itunes was on which I put songs on is now dead, crashed, GONE. 
I know there only a few things I can do with iPod now, as luck would have I have all I want on there. 😀😎👍✌🏾
I’m still making playlists but sometimes I make mistakes. What I would like to know is can you delete a playlist for the iPod classic without using a computer. I can still correct my mistakes by making new playlists but I still have the old playlist, I’d like to delete. Is that possable now that my computer is dead?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use any computer to do what the old one did.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, but a new computer with new iTunes will format the iPod.... as in erase the iPod. I would have to start over from scratch. With regagging and the numerous playlists I have on the iPod.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Please, I need help with this. I was just now playing my iPod on shuffle and one song came on a lot louder than the rest. PLEASE! I’m kinda upset over this, with my computer DEAD! Will I be able to fix it where ALL my songs will play at the same volume WITHOUT having to format the iPod and start over. Please, I really need to be able to do this! ☹
Iloinge forum said I would not.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I tried to go to Applesupport.com, tried to charge me 5$ before hooking me up with help, I wouldn’t of minded if I didn’t have a benficary (my mom) to find out I spent 5$ for talking to someone. Please I just need to know that I can connect my iPod to ANY computer with an iTunes, right click on a song from my iPod, go into its properties and change the volume level....ON ANY OTHER COMPUTER WITH AN ITUNES. I really need this.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, I was scared for nothing! All because everyone at that Apple lounge board says you can’t use your iPod with another computer unless you format the entire pod and start over. WHAT A LOAD OF SH.....! I tried it on another computer and low and behold all I had to do was put it on manual so it wouldn’t erase anything and THERE! Still had all my playlists, my music was tagged the way I had it and everything. Just like on my old computer. Why did Apple lie?!? Yesterday I tried to chat with Apple Support, I told him what was going on then he charged me 5$ to connect with an operator. I got one of those “how’d you like to pay” things with choice of visa or MasterCard and all that. Hell, I chatted with an Amazon operator for free. Why not Apple?? This is leading me to wonder what the hell is Apple trying to pull, huh? Love thier products but I sense something dishonest about that whole company.


----------

